# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  چگونگی ایجاد  setup project   در visual studio 2012

## mahdi101

سلام.
آیا میشه setup project رو جدا برای visual studio دانلود کرد ؟؟؟حدود 2 ماه پیش سایتی رو دیدم که توش لینک دانلود گذاشته بود ولی الان هرچی دنبالش می گردم دیگه خبری ازش نیست
لطفا اگه لینک دارین بزارین

----------


## bitasoft.ir

> سلام.
> آیا میشه setup project رو جدا برای visual studio دانلود کرد ؟؟؟حدود 2 ماه پیش سایتی رو دیدم که توش لینک دانلود گذاشته بود ولی الان هرچی دنبالش می گردم دیگه خبری ازش نیست
> لطفا اگه لینک دارین بزارین


سلام
در این لینک مفصلا بحث شده:

http://www.add-in-express.com/creati...rt-vdproj-wix/

http://www.add-in-express.com/creati...rt-vdproj-wix/

----------


## mahdi101

شرمنده من هیچی متوجه نشدم!!!!!
کسی دیگه نیست کمک کنه.

----------


## R_khaleghi

> شرمنده من هیچی متوجه نشدم!!!!!
> کسی دیگه نیست کمک کنه.


به این تاپیک یه سر بزن:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A-%D9%86%D8%AA

----------


## R_khaleghi

> سلام.
> آیا میشه setup project رو جدا برای visual studio دانلود کرد ؟؟؟حدود 2 ماه پیش سایتی رو دیدم که توش لینک دانلود گذاشته بود ولی الان هرچی دنبالش می گردم دیگه خبری ازش نیست
> لطفا اگه لینک دارین بزارین


واسه ویژال استادیو 2012 مثل 2010 بخشی وجود نداره که بتونی ستاپ درست بکنی و باید از نرم افزار های دیگه مثل Install Sheild , Install Aware , Innor setup , .... استفاده کنی. که لینک دانلودش را میتونی از سایت ها دانلود نرم افزار بگیره.

موفق باشید.

----------

